

Show HN: Ask and Tally - guptaneil
http://www.askandtally.com/

======
guptaneil
I created this for the UChicago hackathon this past weekend. I made it because
I needed it for myself, and I wanted to make something useful that did not
require users to sign up for another account. Hopefully other people find it
useful too.

~~~
teljamou
Really useful app, and so so simple. Who did you use to power your SMS?

~~~
guptaneil
Thanks! I'm using Nexmo.com.

